# Thank you Jeff for a pay raise!!!



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not!

https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/58837474-B780-11E8-9EC0-C90BF6390BFB

If he's giving $2 billion away, how about giving logistics Flex drivers an increase in hourly from $18/hr to $19-20? That would at least cover the cost of living and gas prices increases drivers experienced in the last 2 years. While he's at it, give the van drivers and all the rest of the warehouse employees a pay bump. They are the ones making him richer so he can give money away which in turn he can pay less in taxes.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

It'll also help off set the increase miles we drive now cause of the new areas we deliver to. I'm driving almost 100 more miles a week cause of all the new areas. I've resorted to switching racks when nobody is looking, something I've never done before.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

https://splinternews.com/the-math-of-jeff-bezos-astounding-greed-1829032247/amp#amp_tf=From %1$s .. this article should show how Jeff Bezos' donation is nothing but a smoke screen to make people think he is a good person.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, he is giving away $2 billion that he stole from your tips.

Stealing from the poor to give to the poor.

Jeff Bezos, Robin Hood's ret4rded brother.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pffttt,... 19-20 ? What is that, .25 cents after taxes. lmao...


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

And anyone that buys from amazon, works for amazon or contracts to amazon is helping that [your description here] man get richer.

Lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 . However un enjoyment could be double digits. 

Personally I may give Flex another try. But the Life time boycott on buying anything is on.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Not!
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/58837474-B780-11E8-9EC0-C90BF6390BFB
> 
> If he's giving $2 billion away, how about giving logistics Flex drivers an increase in hourly from $18/hr to $19-20? That would at least cover the cost of living and gas prices increases drivers experienced in the last 2 years. While he's at it, give the van drivers and all the rest of the warehouse employees a pay bump. They are the ones making him richer so he can give money away which in turn he can pay less in taxes.


You guys are pathetic socialists. I'm sure it's easy for you to sit on your ass and criticize the founder of an e-commerce giant who happens to be now very wealthy. Do you know anything about how much hard work and effort it takes to build a successful company? You complain about $2 an hour more. That mentality is what is keeping you all poor.

If you want to be successful like Jeff Bezos, invest in yourself, get an education, and compete for a better job. Or, if you are really brave, start your own damn company.

I'm tired of people making villains out of rich folks just because they are rich. There are plenty of assholes both rich and poor. Your financial status doesn't define your character.
If you are waiting for Bezos to bail you out of your miserable livelihood, that's mistake number one.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

This is not about our financial status or career decisions, you amazon cuck.

It is about amazon's practice of stealing from its own employees.

In which career requiring what educational attainment is that practice acceptable to you?


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

How does Amazon steal from its employees? If they have plenty of Flex drivers driving at $18/hr, it’s because that is what the labor market demands. No one is stealing here. It’s pure supply and demand. 

You’re not special. When you leave your crappy Amazon job, there will be another schmuck to gladly take your place. Now, when that doesn’t happen as much as Amazon would like, they will raise wages. 

Go online. Get a degree in coding or something if you want to earn decent money. 

If you want to stay ignorant and work a mindless job, you get what you get. Period. 

Why not use your energy doing that rather than posting useless crap?


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Stealing tips, saying they will pass through all tips to the driver, announcing one compensation scheme while using another,,... is not part of the normal operation of the labor market. That is not supply and demand at work when the company deceives you it will pay one price and instead pays another.

Do you not get it that the job or career here is irrelevant? You trying to justify this because there are drivers who will do the job for $18/hour is like you justifying a company subcontracting coding work to you and promising to pay you 10k + any bonuses paid by the client... then the company pocketing the bonuses because there are plenty of coders who would have done the job for 10k only.

In that case, $18/hour and $10k should have been the stated prices and it is those drivers who would have agreed to them that should have done the work. Not you being deceived to do the work because you expected higher pay.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Stealing tips, saying they will pass through all tips to the driver, announcing one compensation scheme while using another,,... is not part of the normal operation of the labor market. That is not supply and demand at work when the company deceives you it will pay one price and instead pays another.
> 
> Do you not get it that the job or career here is irrelevant? You trying to justify this because there are drivers who will do the job for $18/hour is like you justifying a company subcontracting coding work to you and promising to pay you 10k + any bonuses paid by the client... then the company pocketing the bonuses because there are plenty of coders who would have done the job for 10k only.
> 
> In that case, $18/hour and $10k should have been the stated prices and it is those drivers who would have agreed to them that should have done the work. Not you being deceived to do the work because you expected higher pay.


If you have a legitimate claim of unfair compensation or "stealing" by Amazon, hire an attorney and take Amazon to court. Personally, I doubt any law firm will take your case seriously. But, I could be wrong.

What I'm saying is you are wasting your time and energy (not to mention other people's time) complaining on this board about something that you have not made any real effort to change. If you can't change the circumstances, find a better job.

If you continue to work for a company that you claim is stealing from YOUR paycheck, then YOU sir are the idiot...

Good luck.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your legal expertise. If you look up how many companies are settling class action lawsuits for the same reason you might realize your personal opinion on this is not worth much.

Nice of you to worry about me and what I do. Do not. I do what is best for me and use amazon for whatever suits me.

Good luck to you as well. With your assgiver attitude, I think you will need it.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

SweetwaterJPA said:


> If you have a legimate claim of unfair compensation or "stealing" by Amazon, hire an attorney and take Amazon to court. Personally, I doubt any law firm will take your case seriously. But, I could be wrong.
> 
> What I'm saying is you are wasting your time and energy (not to mention other people's time) complaining on this board about something that you have not made any real effort to change. If you can't change the circumstances, find a better job.
> 
> ...





Flexist said:


> Thank you for sharing your legal expertise. If you look up how many companies are settling class action lawsuits for the same reason you might realize your personal opinion on this is not worth much.
> 
> Nice of you to worry about me and what I do. Do not. I do what is best for me and use amazon for whatever suits me.
> 
> Good luck to you as well. With your assgiver attitude, I think you will need it.


I'm trying to help someone who obviously needs help. Like I said you waste time complaining about something you have no control over or have had any real effort to change. Blaming the rich or companies for your personal situation gets you nowhere.

We live in a capitalist society. That means we value people who create capital, businesses, and jobs. When you get that, you can better yourself. If you disagree, you might find more sympathy in Russia or North Korea.

Good luck.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Boy, you must be Jeff's favourite type of human resource. The type that bends over and is proud of it.

There is quite a difference between capitalism and theft.

You seem to have been made to believe that as long as you smile while Jeff's hand is in your pocket, you are acting as a self-driven responsible capitalist. Keep smiling.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Boy, you must be Jeff's favourite type of human resource. The type that bends over and is proud of it.
> 
> There is quite a difference between capitalism and theft.
> 
> You seem to have been made to believe that as long as you smile while Jeff's hand is in your pocket, you are acting as a self-driven responsible capitalist. Keep smiling.


You're the one working for Amazon Flex. Not me. I don't work for Amazon.

Who's the one choosing to get raped as you put it?

Not me.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Of course it is you.

With your attitude, I bet you get raped by everyone you vote for, everyone you work for, everyone you interact with...


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Of course it is you.
> 
> With your attitude, I bet you get raped by everyone you vote for, everyone you work for, everyone you interact with...


I don't see a bright future for you. Sad.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you, Nostradamus.


----------



## SweetwaterJPA (Sep 20, 2017)

Flexist said:


> Thank you, Nostradamus.


You're welcome.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SweetwaterJPA said:


> How does Amazon steal from its employees? If they have plenty of Flex drivers driving at $18/hr, it's because that is what the labor market demands. No one is stealing here. It's pure supply and demand.
> 
> You're not special. When you leave your crappy Amazon job, there will be another schmuck to gladly take your place. Now, when that doesn't happen as much as Amazon would like, they will raise wages.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true corporate shill.


----------

